# Where do you buy pancetta without paying an arm and a leg?



## smokyokie (Oct 22, 2007)

I have lots of recipes that call for pancetta.  I almost aways substitute bacon because I (@ the risk of sounding tight) just have trouble paying $6 for 4 oz. of unsmoked bacon.  We are short on Italian grocery stores in tulsa (though vey long on Mexican and Asian), so the little corner deli is out.

Does anyone know any tricks on where to buy pancetta @ a reasonable price?


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 22, 2007)

Have you maybe thought about making it yourself?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah........i just did a google search......doesn't look hard......not like making prosciutto..........if you can make bacon......i am sure you can make this............its not smoked........just cured

d8de


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 22, 2007)

Gee guys, I appreciate the suggestion but this time I just want to do it the easy way.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry...............

LOVE your sig. btw


d8de


----------



## jts70 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tim,

Found thi on the net,Where to Buy Bacon and Pancetta Onlinehttp://www.amazon.com/gp/search.html/ref=br_ss_hs?platform=gurupa&url=node%3D3580501&ke  ywords=pancetta&Go.x=11&Go.y=13&Go=Go
For online purchases we recommend buying through one of the reputable dealers associated with Amazon. Their online ordering system is trusted and secure, return policies exemplary and pricing is the most competitive we've found on the net. To shop for pancetta click here You'll also find an interesting selection of bacon: pepper bacon, cinnamon-sugar, cajun, hickory smoked, Danish brown sugar bacon, wild boar bacon, honey BBQ, Duck bacon, slab bacon, Canadian bacon and even assorted samplers. Click here to shop for bacon also my brother-in-law, is looking into finding it for me as he lives in Chicago, I'll let if it works out.


----------



## richtee (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Okie..I'm 3 days into bacon. want I just send ya a pound before I smoke it?  ;{)


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanx for the help guys. 

Rich, that's quite an offer, but I'd be a bit afraid it might spopil before it gets here.  Do tell us all how you make your bacon.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 23, 2007)

Tim,
 I'm tight and don't mind saying so. I've substituted my homemade Butt Bacon for panchetta many times and find it's better than the real thing which I can buy here in Houston for $10-20 a pound. 
Jimbo.


----------



## richtee (Oct 23, 2007)

just cut the leaner portions off a butt, about 1 pound hunks. Garlic, CBP, and onion powder with 1 Tbsp Tenderquick and 1 Tbsp brown sugar per hunk. Individually vacpaked for the week of curing in the fridge. Then...off to the Thin Blue Yonder...heh!


----------



## ds7662 (Oct 24, 2007)

I get pancetta and prosicuto for free. Along with a large vareity of other sandwich type meats, pepperoni sticks, and salami sticks. I get so much of it I give it away. My father in-law works for Ferucci foods and is a manager so he gets to take a case of whatever when they open it for inspection. 
I would be glad to send some your way for free if you paid shipping. 
I'm in Richmond, VA.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 24, 2007)

PM comig your way!


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

Ditto   :{)


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you tried Sam's or Costco ??


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam's is good for prosciutto as long as you don't want the real "di Parma" stuff, but I've not seen any pancetta there.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 24, 2007)

You can buy it @ Wild outs here in in town. It's at 41st and peoria.
I don't know what he price is though.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&view...gH0j_G5BA&cd=1


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Oct 24, 2007)

Okie...have you checked out Sams? I believe I saw pancetta at 1/4 the price as those specialty markets.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 24, 2007)

Ye4ah, pretty well everybody has is, they just want like 5 bucks for a quarter pound or something like that.  Ever since Mario Batali started using it, every housewife has to run out and get some.  The stores treat it like it's magic or something.

I'll check out Sam's again next time i'm in there.  Maybe I'll just have to mave to Chicago or NY so I can just run down to the neighborhood deli when I want some.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 24, 2007)

My Italian friend said he has the same problem. He lives in jenks, But that's were he said his gets it. If you do find some cheaper I'm sure they would like to know as well.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, I have several applications where I'd like to use it, but it's just not worth the extra bucks when bacon and salt pork are a fraction of the price.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

i feel your pain smoky........its that way with flank.........used to be the cheapest piece of meat out there............till the werd got out bout turning into jerky.......now its darn near up there with the choice cuts


d8de


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, flank and skirt both went up real fast when fajitas hit the scene.

Do you remember when they sold baby backs as "pork neck bones fpr abput the same price as chicken gizzards.  I used to grill a lot of them till some restaurantuer decided to sell 'em and everybody had to go get some.  I'm just waiting for the word to get ou about Flatiron steak.  Oops


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

I know you want to buy it but this is a real easy recipe and it's pretty good. I don't think you can buy a cheap pancetta or proschitto.

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Pancetta.pdf


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

look at you lady........always crackerjack with the great links

prayers sent your way


d8de


----------



## ds7662 (Oct 25, 2007)

As all of you have stated already. Neither is cheap. I don't care much for the stuff and since my father in-law works with it he doesn't like it either.

The prociutto just don't taste right. Not when you are used to Virginia hams. 
The pancetta is kinda like canadian country bacon to me. Its just ok.
I will start gathering supplies for the 1st couple of shipments out to those that asked. It may take a couple of weeks. I am low right now since I give most of it away.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got back from a wedding in knoxville, and my brother in law bought some at wallmart I think it was 3.00 a pound for four ounces. very thin and salty it was prepacked dont remember the brand they also got some chorizo same brand same price.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 25, 2007)

proscutto is not like eatting a ham it's more for ... hmmm dressing things up


----------



## ds7662 (Oct 25, 2007)

I know, I know. It is supposed to be wrapped around canteloupe or something. Still aint my kind of thing. 
Actually it is a ham though. The good stuff comes from Italy. That is where the ones I get come from. When I do get them.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 25, 2007)

true American Proscutto is not the same


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

Gawd..I have tried... and tried. And cried. Sigh... I WILL not stop trying tho!
had some decent luck with coppacollo tho.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you tried the Len Poli Proscuittos Richtree? They're pretty good.

The recipe on my site (I think) was a mod to one of theirs. 

Tis the season for proscuitto fa lala lala la la lala la


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 25, 2007)

Depending on where you live pancetta can be as cheap as bacon.

I've been making Len Poli's Tasso ham (slightly adapted) for over a year now, and I've made a few of his sausage recipes.  He has a great site, but try a small batch of any of the recipes first.

For me, Prosciutto is primarily for making Ragu alla Bolognese, and my recipe stipulates using only Prosciutto di Parma  (not just from Italy, but from Parma).  I've made it with both domestic and imported ham and I've got to say that there is no comparison.


----------

